# Need some advice for a stray shepherd.



## BuddyBoy (Dec 12, 2012)

Alright...so. I actually joined this site for this reason because I need some help. My grandfather has been very sick lately so me and my family have had to stay with him from time to time (IE a couple times a week). His neighborhood is fairly quiet; he lives in a community with few people. 
However, there's one problem. There's a gorgeous german shepherd that wanders on his street. Well, he's not gorgeous now; he's filthy and starving, but a real sweet heart. He's also sick.
I have my suspicions of a bad ear infection. He repeatedly shakes his head and scratches his ears (inducing high pitched whines), even to the point of rolling over to scratch in the grass or rubbing against my legs and crying. It's really hard to watch.
I am an animal activist and I hate to see strays wander the streets helplessly. I don't want any ill harm to come to such a sweet kid, but this infection is beyond horrible. I managed to get the shepherd, I lovingly named him Buddy Boy (hence my username), to sit still on the porch and I looked in his left ear, the one that seems to be bothering him more.
Inside was slimy with wax and infection and a fluid resembling the color and texture of pus. There was too much to even put the tip of my finger into his ear and press down (to see deeper inside) and it was running down the side of his face. There's large clumps of the mess on his left cheek.
Aside from the infection, he is starving and I can see his ribs through his fur even at a distance. I also have my suspicions a rib on his left side may be broken/fractured or he has something internally wrong with him because when I pressed gently along his ribs, when I got closer to the end, he jumped and nipped my hand like it hurt him.
He is covered in scars along his feet where I suspect he either was hit multiple times or he escaped from a place that would have cut his legs/feet up. He also has a scar along the bridge of his nose about a centimeter down from his eyes. 
I believe Buddy is a purebred or very close to one. He is roughly the right side and height. "Abnormal" things I noticed about his body and shape is that his muzzle is longer than 6 inchs. If I had to roughly measure it, I'd say it is about 8 inchs long. Also, the sort of "slope" you see on a shepherd's back and hips doesn't apply. He stand fully straight like any other dog.
Besides all of this, Buddy does not limp or hide from anyone. He is a sweet heart and will come up to you right away if you call him. He enjoys his belly being scratched and for you to pet his head.
Any other details I find out about Buddy will be posted here. The only other thing I can think to mention is that he is not neutered and wears a rusty choke collar (which I have half a mind to take off of him).

If anyone can help me with this, I will be eternally grateful (and I'm sure Buddy will too). I don't want to see such a darling boy suffer like this.
I'll be happy to answer any questions anyone may have; I just need some feedback on this.
Thank you all. 

:help:


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

First, take him to a vet. They will be able to treat his sores, illnesses, ear infections (whatever he has) better then you will ever be able to at home.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you want to keep him or just help him? I would look for local German Shepherd Rescues to contact. It's entirely possible they may take him.

Where are you located at?


----------



## BuddyBoy (Dec 12, 2012)

@Jax: As much as I would love to keep him, we can't afford it. I'm looking to get him somewhere that will help him. I live in Mobile, Alabama.


@Runnershigh: We can't pay for any treatments and, just speculating, with his bad the infection is, I doubt it would be cheap. It looks like it would takes a couple months to heal.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is a GSD rescue in Alabama. Hopefully they will take him. I hope he gets treated soon. 

If you are too far south for them, maybe they know a rescue in your area. 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/AL80.html

If you have an emergency, call, leave a message *AND *send an email. Most likely the email will reach us first. When calling, leave a brief message as to the nature of your call. Please speak clearly so we can understand your name and phone number. 

*German Shepherd Rescue of Central Alabama *
Email: [email protected] 
Phone: (334) 322-1811 
PO Box 640561
Pike Road, AL 36064


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Contact Southeast GSD Rescue as well. They might be able to transport him north to them. And look in Florida to see if any rescues there will take him.


----------



## BuddyBoy (Dec 12, 2012)

I'll look into them both and talk to my mother about it. Thank you.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Sent a copy of your message to a friend involved in Resuce to see if she knows anyone out that way.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

These were the rescues listed on the American GSD Rescue website in Alabama. 

Alabama 

Helping Shepherds of Every Color
Email: [email protected]​ 
German Shepherd Rescue of Central Alabama
Email: [email protected]​ 
I.R.A. German Shepherd Rescue
Email: [email protected]​


----------



## BuddyBoy (Dec 12, 2012)

I was looking on the GSR of Alabama lost and found and the dog "Boone" that has been missing since 2006 actually looks very much like Buddy, right down to the little scar on his nose.
I'll keep this in mind. If we can't find anyone to take him, this may be a back up plan. To maybe call these people and ask if they ever yfound Boone and that I may have seen him.

@ShepherdMon: Thank you. Very appriciated.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That should be your first phone call, not your back up plan. If Boone is still listed then he probably has not been found.

Shepherds of Every Color is active and a very good one to contact. She also works at a local animal shelter.


----------



## BuddyBoy (Dec 12, 2012)

Your right. Although persauding my mother to do any of this is going to take an act of Congress. She is very aware of my loyality toward helping naimals, but doesn't like to get involved and I am not old enough to tell anyone they need to come and see about Buddy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ahhhh....got it. If you contact the rescues and give them the area to look for him, they will take care of the rest. Just keep sending out emails until you get someone interested.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sent an PM to Shepherds of Every Color contact for you.


----------



## BuddyBoy (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes, I'm going to email the GSR of Alabama about it and the fact it might be Boone. I would love to return him to his home if at all possible.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

This is very interesting. Scar on nose AND ear infections. Wouldn't that be something if this stray turned out to be Boone?

OP, I hope you keep us updated!
Sheilah


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

BuddyBoy said:


> Yes, I'm going to email the GSR of Alabama about it and the fact it might be Boone. I would love to return him to his home if at all possible.


Don't email. Call those 2 phone numbers now!!! 

Imagine wondering about your dog for all those years. If it is possibly Boone, better to find out as soon as possible.


----------



## BuddyBoy (Dec 12, 2012)

Alright, update and I don't think it's a good one.
I notified my mother about Boone and that was need to call the numbers on the GSR's website. But NO, she totally went against that and called the Mobile County Animal Shelter, who in fact is a kill shelter, and didn't even bother to mention that he may be a missing dog since 2006.
So I'm still going to try to persaude her to call the numbers on the website, but it'll have to be soon. This shelter will only keep him 3 weeks and if no one wants him, he's as good as dead.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

OP, is there some reason why you can't call the rescue that lists the lost dog? 
Sheilah


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Why don't you call the numbers you found?
Also, there are vets who may treat a case like this free of charge.
This poor animal needs treatment now, as soon as possible.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Maybe someone else here that has posted the links or knows rescue contacts could do this for buddyboy? 
I think the OP is young and mom may not be on board with s/he helping find safety for buddyboy the stray. Mom may be worried about the internet safety issue?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

If that dog was 7 in 2006, he must be a supersenior by now.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

sit said:


> OP, is there some reason why you can't call the rescue that lists the lost dog?
> Sheilah


I'm betting he is not old enough, or doesn't have access to a phone of his own.


----------



## BuddyBoy (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes, I'm 14 (will be 15 in Feburaury), and having dealt with the vets here in the past, they won't. Especially with how bad the infection is. We could take him in to a vet, but we would have to pay for his treatments (which would take months) or he'd get no where.
Not to mention my mother doesn't want a huge sick dog in the car.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I passed the info along to my rescue contact, but we are far away. Hopefully someone closer can spread the word as well.


----------



## BuddyBoy (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you, ShepherdMom.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

14 is plenty old to call if you're just worried about them taking you seriously. However, if it is against your mom's wishes,


----------



## Judykaye (Feb 20, 2007)

I am hoping that your Mom can monitor your telephone call. You sound like a really responsible person and THANK YOU for worrying about this boy. It sounds as if he really needs help right now.

I would try to contact the person that is missing their dog....what if it is theirs? Do you know what a wonderful Christmas gift that telephone call would be?

I am hoping that a GSD rescue steps up to help.....


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I have no contacts in that part of the country. Whoever calls needs to be able to connect the rescue/lost dog owners with the OP.
Sheilah


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Any updates?


----------

